# just brought home my first Taurus! pt 908



## celt

Hey all, just got back from my lgs and brought home a gently used pt 908. I jumped on the inter-Web and damn if i didn't start seeing lots if bad feed back. This is my third pistol. My first was a raven? 25 auto, second a hi point c9. I really looked the feel if this gun when i picked it up. There was a Hungarian 45 for $295 but 45 ammo is a bit steep for my pay grade. Then there was the 908 for 325. I got him down to 338 out the door with 1 extra mag , box o'shells, and padded a hard case. It is a 8 round model. Wondering if i paid too much??? I really like the gun and I've over paid before so.... I also like that it is not a poly. Need to hear some good reviews on this model. I'll take it out for a spin this weekend. If we ever get cc here in Illinois this will be my daily carry. Any way to find out date if manufacture?


----------



## celt




----------



## berettatoter

Nice pistol! I have owned five Taurus pistols in the past, and only had a problem with one of them, a PT-111. That's not too bad odds. The PT-111 had an extractor problem.


----------



## celt

Thanks!


----------



## berettabone

Wow, that's like going from a Volkswagon bug, to a Pacer, to a Pinto....and yes, IMHO, you did pay too much...I don't think you'll hear too many good reviews........for $65 more dollars, you could have gotten a Ruger SR series, or a Sig 2022...or a number of firearms that were of better quality and reliability....sorry, you asked.


celt said:


> Hey all, just got back from my lgs and brought home a gently used pt 908. I jumped on the inter-Web and damn if i didn't start seeing lots if bad feed back. This is my third pistol. My first was a raven? 25 auto, second a hi point c9. I really looked the feel if this gun when i picked it up. There was a Hungarian 45 for $295 but 45 ammo is a bit steep for my pay grade. Then there was the 908 for 325. I got him down to 338 out the door with 1 extra mag , box o'shells, and padded a hard case. It is a 8 round model. Wondering if i paid too much??? I really like the gun and I've over paid before so.... I also like that it is not a poly. Need to hear some good reviews on this model. I'll take it out for a spin this weekend. If we ever get cc here in Illinois this will be my daily carry. Any way to find out date if manufacture?


----------



## celt

Thanks.


----------



## celt

Should have bought a Beretta huh?


----------



## celt

Have you shot one? that is my post copied from the Taurus forum where i found three other owners if the pt908 who are all very satisfied. You are the first negative out of a dozen. Thanks for your input.


----------



## berettabone

A Beretta...not necessarily....I just think, IMHO, that you could have made a better choice for the money........


----------



## celt

Have you looked around the Chillicothe-Peoria area for used hand guns? Have you shot or ever owned any of the guns i listed? I've got a friend who traded his Beretta in on a glock. I've seen a Kimber fly apart at the range. Like i said, thanks for your knowledgeable opinion. Hopefully this gun shoots as well as it looks.


----------



## berettabone

Actually, no, I haven't looked for firearms in the Chillicothe-Peoria area. I probably wouldn't, even if I was from that area. And, actually, I have never shot or owned any of the firearms you listed. And, even though, I have never jumped head first, off of a two story building.....I realize, that it would be a bad idea. I prefer to own firearms, that are of the same or a bit more in price, but better quality, as to avoid problems down the line, and be confident, that they will work, when I need them. Not just at the range. Many people prefer less expensive handguns. I prefer the quality edge.


----------



## celt

Have a lot of shoot outs do ya... Its a tool just like any other. I have craftsman wrenches and snap on wrenches...the bolts can't tell the difference. Feel free to pay for a name. My hi point went bang every time and hit what i pointed at. Merry Christmas.


----------



## celt

If anyone with some actual experience in the subject at hand has something to say I'm all ears....talking out of ones ass about something one knows nothing about....save it.


----------



## celt

Tell ya what....if you are a senior member of forum...you can have it. You are the most ignorant person i have talked to in quite some time. "the quality edge" what a moron. Keep your forum. Good luck getting new members. C-ya.


----------



## berettabone

This is an opinion forum......If you are so thin skinned, that you can't take it....Bye, Bye.......


celt said:


> Tell ya what....if you are a senior member of forum...you can have it. You are the most ignorant person i have talked to in quite some time. "the quality edge" what a moron. Keep your forum. Good luck getting new members. C-ya.


----------



## Scott9mm

Well, Taurus does have QC problems. That means they make guns with problems (more so than average) and other guns that are fine. Maybe celt got a good one. His is a 1994 model, by the way. He already bought the thing so what's the value in running down his gun with non-specific second-hand opinions? He needs to clean it, take it to the range, and put a few hundred rounds down range. Then he'll know if he's got a good gun or not. If the gun runs good, I think he got a good deal.


----------



## berettabone

This is what this forum does....gives opinions......if he would like to rip Beretta's or some other make of firearm, have at it........check the other threads such as Taurus Quality........If someone wishes to carry a second rate firearm, that's their business.......people are here to educate others, I have learned alot myself, from this forum...your quote says it all......" Maybe he got a good one."


Scott9mm said:


> Well, Taurus does have QC problems. That means they make guns with problems (more so than average) and other guns that are fine. Maybe celt got a good one. His is a 1994 model, by the way. He already bought the thing so what's the value in running down his gun with non-specific second-hand opinions? He needs to clean it, take it to the range, and put a few hundred rounds down range. Then he'll know if he's got a good gun or not. If the gun runs good, I think he got a good deal.


----------



## DriftingOkie

There is nothing wrong with Taurus pistols. I have several of them and have never had a problem. A friend of mine has a Taurus 1911 and he broke an extractor after 2500 rounds. He sent it to Tauras and they fixed it for no charge. So sounds like they stnad behind there lifetime warrenty. Thats more than you get from other gun makers.


----------



## celt

Interesting....
Did a search in this forum and came up with this

http://www.handgunforum.net/taurus/7765-would-you-trust-your-life-taurus-2.html

I agree. Grow up. I guess i was raised with some manners that some are lacking. If you don't like Taurus, stay out if the Taurus discussions. You know what they say about opinions....everyone has one and most if them stink. Thus forums title say"information and discussion" not opinions. Thanks for the positive feedback Scott and desert. I've changed my mind. I'm sticking around. Someone had to be the voice if sanity and fact. I'm staying for the next put fool who stumbles into the trap that some gun snobs have set up here. I live in Illinois and am constantly told to move because if the strict gun laws. My response us if we all move, who will be here to fight the fight? I like my Taurus and if second rate people don't like it, go read something else.
Have a super sparkly day !!!(sarcasm, for the second rate intellects)


----------



## berettabone

We are all estatic that you love your Taurus.....if you look back, it seems that no one has much to say about them in this thread.....if it wasn't for others, there would be no thread at all....so, I guess it's true....if you don't have anything nice to say about Taurus, then don't say anything at all....and no one else will either.......


----------



## celt

Thanks Boner! Always glad to hear from an experienced person such as yourself!


----------



## berettabone

I for one, have been shooting for 37 years..............if you want to show us your experience, why don't you enlighten us, and stick up for your Taurus, by showing us all of the glowing facts about your firearm........like similar testing procedures compared to other firearms, you know, things like that....otherwise, you're just another troll, looking for arguments......


----------



## celt

I can only speak for things i actually have experie white nce with. So that being said.... After shooting a box of Winchester today i can say that the gun i own and have personally shot works without a hitch. Double action , single action and decocker all functioned as intended.i shot a bit low and to the left. I'm sure that's my inexperience shooting though. So one more box of a hundred and we'll see. I came here looking for knowledge and expertise. If you have any first hand I'd love to hear it.


----------



## berettabone

Here's some expertise.......I am glad that your firearm is working properly.....people on this forum, do not want to see people or firearms fail.....NO one on this forum said that EVERY Taurus fails........they are a company that has alot of QC issues, and in a lot of people's opinion, they are not to be trusted..........they don't have the greatest track record over the years...where does that translate to " they're attacking me personally, and my firearm, and my decision to buy it?" I remember my first firearm.....$200...overpaid....Astra .357 snub.......made in Spain....POS.........like my father used to say, " couldn't hit $hit with a handful of rice." Point being, when I joined this forum....knowledge wise, I wasn't "hitting the rice." I know so much more now. Most of the info you get, besides expertise, is experience....if it happened, it's bound to have happened to someone on this forum. Instead of taking the cork out of the testosterone bottle, glean the info that you can get for free, and put the cork back in...we're all past that(well, alot of us).


----------



## celt

where does that translate to " they're attacking me personally, and my firearm, and my decision to buy it?"

Your first post in this thread.
i still haven't heard any first hand knowledge from you about a pt 908. That's what i came here looking for. You don't see Taurus in my user name. Just proud of a new to me firearm and looking to share on a Taurus page with other Taurus owners. Thank you for enlightening me though. I had no idea that pt was short for Pinto.


----------



## berettabone

Then stay on the Taurus page......


celt said:


> where does that translate to " they're attacking me personally, and my firearm, and my decision to buy it?"
> 
> Your first post in this thread.
> i still haven't heard any first hand knowledge from you about a pt 908. That's what i came here looking for. You don't see Taurus in my user name. Just proud of a new to me firearm and looking to share on a Taurus page with other Taurus owners. Thank you for enlightening me though. I had no idea that pt was short for Pinto.


----------



## celt

Nah. I'll go where i please.


----------



## Shipwreck

celt said:


> Tell ya what....if you are a senior member of forum...you can have it. You are the most ignorant person i have talked to in quite some time. "the quality edge" what a moron. Keep your forum. Good luck getting new members. C-ya.


I just saw this thread. And man... Now I see why you came to argue the point on that other Taurus that I started.

First, you are not very nice. Seems like you just want to argue, any place and anywhere. You have gone digging on this site - to argue with people who do not have a good opinion of taurus - when you have only owned a used one for less than a week....

Second... Someone who has a Raven, a hi point and now a Taurus... You want to argue about Taurus quality and call me a gun snob on that other thread. Yes, I am probably a gun snob to someone who has a Raven, Taurus and hi point... And, I will probably always be one to that person.

You like your Taurus. Great. I am happy for you. But, you even state that you don't know if you paid too much for it...

You admit on this thread that you are inexperienced... So, given that you seem to have only shot one box thru this used Taurus, please get back to us down the line. In the meantime, you really are not qualified to get nasty with us on these various threads. I get it - to you, your new Taurus is better than sliced bread.


----------



## berettabone

Yeah, we can see that.........but no contributions yet,,,,if you're waiting for first hand knowledge about the PT 908, well, grab a comfortable chair, because you could be waiting a while...apparently, no one else owns one......


celt said:


> Nah. I'll go where i please.


----------



## celt

Have you read my others posts that have nothing to do with Taurus? Probably not. It's your attitude towards others that ruffled my feathers. I could give two shits about a brand name. I like all guns, even ugly ones that don't work well.


----------



## berettabone

When you told us what you own, we could see that you like even ugly one's that don't work well.....apparently, you don't give two shits about coming onto a new forum, and pretty much acknowledging your stand at attacking everyone....there's one in every crowd.


celt said:


> Have you read my others posts that have nothing to do with Taurus? Probably not. It's your attitude towards others that ruffled my feathers. I could give two shits about a brand name. I like all guns, even ugly ones that don't work well.


----------



## celt

I've only had words with you, shipwreck and Steve. You three are everyone? Big egos


----------



## VAMarine

Well that was interesting...


----------

